# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] Προβλημα με Δεκτη F&U model.MPF3465H

## babisr6

Καλησπερα σε ολους,
εδω φωτο της πλακετας ,το σημα στην τηλεοραση απλα εμφανιζεται και σαν να κανει επαννεκινηση το μηχανημα ,oi πυκνωτες δεν φαινεται να χουν σκασει αλλα να τους αλλαξω για καλο και για κακο,μια στο τοσο δειχνει ,ακομα οταν κουναω το φις του ρευματος ανοικοκλεινει το μηχανημα υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταιει αυτο?ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων σε οποιον μπορει να βοηθησει.DSCN0001.jpgDSCN0002.jpgDSCN0007.jpgDSCN0008.jpgDSCN0009.jpgDSCN0010.jpg

----------


## angel_grig

Δοκιμασε απο το τηλεχειριστηριο να κανεις επαναφορα εργοστασιακων ρυθμισεων..σε 2 f&U που το εχω κανει λειτουργησαν μετα κανονικα..

----------


## babisr6

Δοκιμασα αυτο που μου πες Γρηγορη αλλα και παλι τπτ το ιδιο κανει αρκετες φορες επανεκκινηση και μετα μπορει να δουλεψει θα δοκιμασω να κανω αναβαθμηση λογισμικου,ευχαριστω παντως για την βοηθεια

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Καλησπερα σε ολους,
> εδω φωτο της πλακετας ,το σημα στην τηλεοραση απλα εμφανιζεται και σαν να κανει επαννεκινηση το μηχανημα ,oi πυκνωτες δεν φαινεται να χουν σκασει αλλα να τους αλλαξω για καλο και για κακο,μια στο τοσο δειχνει ,*ακομα οταν κουναω το φις του ρευματος ανοικοκλεινει το* μηχανημα υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταιει αυτο?ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων σε οποιον μπορει να βοηθησει.



Κοίτα *πρώτα* το φις/πρίζα και μετά πας για πιο βαθειά.

----------

